# Are these wood pellets safe?



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

I use wood pellets for my rabbits' litter and was assuming I could use the same for our coming rats. But from what I've been reading, rats may have a more sensitive respiratory system than even rabbits.
The following (green) bag is what I currently use. The same company also makes the other kind too. 
Does anyone have any input on these?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Any wood pellets that you can't identify the ingredients of is potentially bad. If you know the smell of pine or cedar, you may be able to just sniff and see.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Only hardwood pellets are safe. "Wood" pellets generally contain a good amount of soft woods (pine, cedar, etc.) that can irritate the respiratory system.

If you would like to use them, only use brands that specifically say "hardwood" on the bag.


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

Unfortunately, those wood pellets are the only ones I can find where I live. They are just too hard to come by in the desert where wood stoves are scarcely used. I'll have to find something else for the rats, then.
I'm familiar with Yesterdays News (used to use for rabbits) but it can get pricey. Carefresh and shavings are messy (especially around fleece linings). 

Any other suggestions? 

I plan to have 4 litter boxes in the DCN (one for each level).


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Shred up plain paper?


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> Shred up plain paper?


That's a possibility. We were going to have the crinkly Carefresh about for them to play with. I was thinking of having something different for the litter box so they could (hopefully) recognize the difference and not use the crinkly play paper for litter. 
Of course I'm guessing here since I have zero experience with rats. 
I guess I was thinking that I'd be going through litter quickly with 4 boxes to fill. Maybe I'll just go with the large bag of Yesterday News unscented...?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I think honestly you probably will only need two litter boxes one on each main floor; and it is a lot like having a cat (bearing in mind it's been 10 years for me) : you poo-scoop daily (or pick up strays and deposit them in), and only do a full overhaul once a week. Perhaps you could use online ordering to order litter in bulk?


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

That would be nice if 2 boxes will do. With them going to be so young (5 ish weeks?) I was thinking the more boxes, the more likely they'll find and use them. 

Half the boxes -- half the litter. I'll keep bulk in mind once I see if they don't despise or reject the type of litter I try. Thanks!


----------

